# No power to fuel pump



## DIE HARD NISSAN (Dec 28, 2004)

Without warning, went out to start my 95 XE 4x4 and it fired up and then turned right off. After cranking and cranking it became apparent i wasn't getting any fuel to the engine. I had other means of transportation so I wasn't in a rush to diagnois the problem. I tried several times to start it to see if maybe it was just some temporary ailment. but each time it would fire up and then die. Diagnosis started with listening for the fuel pump when I turned the ignition and there wasn't the usual buzzing noise of a good pump. Thought it was the pump at that point, dropped the tank, pulled out the pump and it seems to work when I put juice to the tabs on the pump. Leads me to believe it is an electrical issue - fuse is good and the under the hood fuel pump soleniod/module thing was switched out with one of its neighboring modules and no change to my no power situation. I do have a ohm meter but really don't know how to use it. With the pump on my work bench, continuity from pump connector plug to the connection tabs on the pump itself show positive continuity. I tried to check whether I have power coming down to the pump by turning the ignition on and checking at the truck side of the connection by sticking the ohm meter positive lead to the white wire with blue stripe lead inside the connector plug and then the ground lead to one of the apparently 2(??black wires with white dashes??) ground leads in the connector I get no reading. ( I even grounded the pump assembly by running a jumper cable from the neg side of the battery to the assembly) I do get readings when I do this to what must be the wires that read the fuel levels. Any suggestions where else I can look for where my apparent power loss id coming from (or how bout this, can I run another wire from the module/solenoid to the fuelpump connector to rule our a broken wire)


----------



## DIE HARD NISSAN (Dec 28, 2004)

Well still no luck. First off I guess the meter I have is actually called a multi-meter, I hope I didn't confuse anyone. I tried running a "jumper" wire off that fuel pump module under the hood to try and energize the fuel pump. From the under side of the module I first tried the white wire with blue stripe and it made the pump click, but not turn over. I tried connecting to the red wire with the blue stripe and it made a clicking sound back in the module area. Either way it doesn't appear as though I am any closer to resolving my issue. Do you really need that modlue anyway? could I just go right from the fuse panel to the fuel pump. Come on guys, you all have been for there for me in the past, any ideas why I wouldn't be getting electricity back to the fuel pump.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Check the fuel pump relay that's located in the engine compartment.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

have you checked to see if you have juice coming from the ignition switch?


----------



## DIE HARD NISSAN (Dec 28, 2004)

I have swapped the modules around and it appears as though they are all working. It appears as though I have power to the module because after removing the module panel from the fender wall, taking off the bottom shield to expose the wiring going to each module, I put the "jumper" wire from each one of the four connector points where the module plugs into. Those wires at each connector point are the White with blue stripe, blue with red stripe (and I think two black wires) I listed in my previous post. It would seem that the white wire with blue stripe,Which I believe is the same white wire with blue stripe that shows up at the fuel pump connector, would be broken, because I don't have any power down at that connection other than fuel tank level indicator wiring. I just figured if I used a jumper from the wht with blue at the module and brought it straight to the fuel pump the pump would run. All it does is make the pump click. ( after that I did a quick recheck of the pump with a good 12V power source and it did run)


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Make you have a good ground continuity from the fuel pump ground connector to the negative side of the battery.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Check for power @ relay! or Fuse!


----------

